
Firms rethink tablet course as Apple takes lead - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/05/17/BUK91DERKD.DTL
======
fondue
I think the problem is that firms are coming out with something equivalent to
what they thought the iPad was, not something which would excel the iPad's
configuration. The only device I've seen that comes close is the WePad and
it's too expensive.

